# Wife + Muzzy = Dead 9 pt!!!!!



## jaymax (Sep 22, 2014)

One proud hubby here! My wife smokes her 5th with the bow and a good one for the Maxwell house wall!!  He came in about 6:30 this pm as she punched a 100gr Muzzy Trocar though his lungs!! WTG baby!


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 22, 2014)

I see that bloody arrow, WTG!

Congrats


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 22, 2014)

That's awesome!!


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 22, 2014)

Very awesome - great buck!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats to your wife on her impressive bow whitetail success.  Glad ya'll had a memorable family Muzzy moment together.


----------



## BOWROD (Sep 22, 2014)

*buck ,,*

Good deal ,,,congrats to Her ....


----------



## satchmo (Sep 22, 2014)

Congratulations, very nice buck.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 23, 2014)

Good deal!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats!  Good deer for sure.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 23, 2014)

Congratulations to your wife!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## spydermon (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice buck.  Congrars.  Is she wearing a rage hat??


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 23, 2014)

A beautiful deer and a beautiful dear.  Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Kashkj87 (Sep 23, 2014)

Runs in the family! Great buck, awsome man! And congrats to her


----------



## solocamslayer (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## mecicon (Sep 23, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## rta47 (Sep 23, 2014)

Way to go you guys    That's a good one ! 
Congrats to you both. t


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 23, 2014)

Great buck!


----------



## jaymax (Sep 23, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Very nice buck.  Congrars.  Is she wearing a rage hat??



Thanks everyone!  She needed that to boost her drive!..

 And yes, a Rage hat..it was free and now that they're all owned by the same company I will allow her to wear it..I actually put Extremes in my quiver for turkey season this year with no complaints at all. But for deer season, no brainer..Muzzy never fails


----------



## DMCox (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats to your wife on an awesome deer!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Can't beat that with a stick.. Congrats to her


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 23, 2014)

man yeah!  tell her congrats


----------



## Echo (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, jaymax....that's an incredibly nice September buck! Congrats to your better-half!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2014)

Sweet!!! Congratulations to your wife on bagging a nicean!!!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 23, 2014)

Stone cold family of killers, congrats!


----------



## Maximus1215 (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats on a very nice buck!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats to your wife!


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats to your wife


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## bukhuntr (Sep 23, 2014)

Great Buck!  My wife has been shooting a good bit and is now wanting to start going with me.  Just curious, how much is your wife pulling back?  What kind of bow is she shooting?


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 23, 2014)

Thats what I'm talking about. You go girl !


----------



## Grizzly Fisher (Sep 23, 2014)

I went to middle school with Kyla. Tell her Josh Morton said congrats.


----------



## handfull (Sep 23, 2014)

great deer - congrats


----------



## jaymax (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks again everyone!  She shoots a 50 lb Bear Homewrecker...Hoyt next year

I updated a few more pictures!


----------



## DOD (Sep 23, 2014)

So cool, congrats


----------



## robert carter (Sep 23, 2014)

Fine Buck and great Family Photo.RC


----------



## Gadget (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome! .......like the pics


----------



## DawgMedic (Sep 23, 2014)

Great job! Nice one!!


----------



## riskyb (Sep 23, 2014)

awsome congrats you guys


----------



## markland (Sep 24, 2014)

That is awesome, congrats!


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats to the huntress!


----------



## Cougar Spray (Sep 24, 2014)

great deer.  Congrats!


----------



## Quivercat (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice one! How does she like that broadhead? Seems like it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 24, 2014)

Jay I've been hunting that property for five yrs and never saw a buck and she kills him on her second trip.  No wonder you hold the state record.  She has a great teacher.  Way to go Mrs Johnson, I mean Maxwell.


----------



## Ben (Sep 25, 2014)

Glad she connected. I had 300 hrs on the property last year with only a doe to show. Congrats.


----------



## cdcummins10 (Sep 27, 2014)

That's awesome! and she's shooting a real bow not a crossbow.


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 27, 2014)

jaymax said:


> Thanks everyone!  She needed that to boost her drive!..
> 
> And yes, a Rage hat..it was free and now that they're all owned by the same company I will allow her to wear it..I actually put Extremes in my quiver for turkey season this year with no complaints at all. But for deer season, no brainer..Muzzy never fails



Come to the Dark side Jay you won't regret it those extremes are awesome. Congrats to your wife she has the best teacher you can get for killing big bucks!!!


----------



## jmoughton (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats to her, but more so congrats to you. You got you a winner there.


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Sep 27, 2014)

*Wife*



jaymax said:


> One proud hubby here! My wife smokes her 5th with the bow and a good one for the Maxwell house wall!!  He came in about 6:30 this pm as she punched a 100gr Muzzy Trocar though his lungs!! WTG baby!



Didn't you say something about a deer in your post??


----------



## vtdawg09 (Oct 1, 2014)

Heck yeah son! Time for you to go get one now


----------

